# Role reversal



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A man was lying in bed with his new Thai girlfriend in a hotel in the
Thai resort of Phuket. After having great sex, she spent the next
hour just rubbing his testicles... Something she loved to do.. As he
was enjoying it, he turned and asked her, "Why do you love doing that
so much?" "Because," she replied, "I really miss mine..." Brings a
tear to your eye, doesn't it…

Forum helper Note: Moved to Jokes from the Off Topic Forum ( please be more careful when posting jokes)


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Once again Cabby, this is a motorhome forum, not a children’s comic.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

There is always someone to complain. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thought it was funny Cabby. Shame on you though for injecting some humour into what appears to be a dying forum. :roll:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> Once again Cabby, this is a motorhome forum, not a children's comic.


Get a life, Drew, it's not exactly a bad joke and even my lady had a laugh at it.

If you don't like the jokes, don't look at them!

Peter


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> Thought it was funny Cabby. Shame on you though for injecting some humour into what appears to be a dying forum. :roll:


Its DYING because somebody dares to put a funny aside in and then gets banned from the topic because somebody misreads it or is having a bad hair day

Sorry to bang on about it but the hypocrisy is staggering

No weight to this comment because it was made by me HI HO :roll:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

daffodil said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Thought it was funny Cabby. Shame on you though for injecting some humour into what appears to be a dying forum. :roll:
> ...


Daffy, you are pressing that self destruct button again :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Drew said:


> Once again Cabby, this is a motorhome forum, not a children's comic.


It is a MH forum.

It has a sub-forum named 'Jokes and Trivia' and in the index to that sub-forum the description is "Got a good joke, share it in here"

That is part of the construct of MHF so if you do not like that you have choices.

Geoff


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

I would rather commit suicide then be murdered by the hypocrites,

I wonder if that will be misconstrued as well as to being serious instead of wordplay joking

I am now of the opinion that some folk in this world are not intelligent enough to comprehend alternative humor :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And I thought my sense of humour was different :lol: well recently on here  But Daf, yours is one of a kind :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK rather than having a go at Dilly or Drew, have a go at me 'cos I am the one that reported it as in the wrong forum.....

It was posted on "Offtopic" and obviously is meant to be a joke, so it was in the wrong forum - nothing wrong with that we have all done it as finding the right one can be a real PITA at times.....

the helpers moved it as requested. No-one has been banned because of it AFAIK, but it is easy to try to build a conspiracy out of such things.....

But please, blame the person responsible - me, I reported two jokes, both of which brought smiles to my face, but both were in the wrong forum.

Nothing to do with hypocrisy, poor sense of humour, complaining or anything, I simply requested it be moved to the correct forum; Jokes and Trivia.....

END of discussion surely?

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:



> And I thought my sense of humour was different :lol: well recently on here  But Daf, yours is one of a kind :lol: :lol:


Read all of Cabbies little asides and quotes

He is a GENIUS I kid you not ,a true master wordsmith, and very under rated.

He is one of the funniest people I have ever had the pleasure to read

and the best bit is he denies it is intended

Oh the Skill :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thought Off topic got deleted after 30 days anyway. Maybe thats a better place for Jokes anyway rather than them being here forever. Im posting mine in Mechanical and technical now just to be awkward!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Forum helper Note: Moved to Jokes from the Off Topic Forum ( please be more careful when posting jokes) 

Or the tidy police will be around!? :evil:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And if the tidy police were not around, the forum would soon be in such a mess that you couldn't find anything! 8O

Can't win, can they!!

(When there were moderators (_filthy word, I know :roll:_ ) I recall that we probably moved *20 or more posts per day* into a more appropriate forum.)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Moderators fulfil an important function in forums where the Admin is remote or just hasn't the time him/herself to look at all the goings-on in a big and busy forum.

I've got a couple of 'helpers' on my own forum, and I wouldn't manage without them.

By the same token, Mods can make themselves unpopular by unreasonable or erratic behaviour, particularly where a number of members have raised valid issues.

On balance I believe they are a good thing for almost any forum.

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> Thought Off topic got deleted after 30 days anyway. Maybe thats a better place for Jokes anyway rather than them being here forever. Im posting mine in Mechanical and technical now just to be awkward!


You might as well. Your mechanical and technical posts are always a joke! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That's not fair - Barry's expertise in destructive testing is legendary.....

motorhome components, scooters, you name it, he'll wreck it....

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe Hymer should give me a job testing their vans. Then we would see how bullet proof they really are!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> That's not fair - Barry's expertise in destructive testing is legendary.....
> 
> motorhome components, scooters, you name it, he'll wreck it....
> 
> Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


And he is so dedicated to it he even works over Christmas some years :wink: :lol:

It is surprising that Michelle has survived so long - must be very good quality   

Geoff


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I thought this was the Jokes and Trivia section of the Forum. 
Surely this debate should be moved to Off Topic?
Can someone move it back again please :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

